# FreeNX

## swans0n

I heard on /. that FreeNX should be available with the release of Knoppix 3.6

When will there be an Gentoo ebuild ...  :Smile: 

----------

## diablobsb

i don't see a reason why it wouldn't...

there will be  :Smile:  just wait till it's stable... or use a masked package while it's "in testing"  soon after release  :Smile: 

or do a ebuild yourself  :Wink: 

----------

## marrs

Has anyone done a FreeNX e-build yet?

----------

## Trebiani

here is the ebuild request:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=61505

----------

## Heschi

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

(I'm kind of tired right now)

So.

Sources for freenx (little, puny, teeeeeeensy-tiny few there are) are available  here: http://freedesktop.org/~mornfall/debian/pool/n/nxserver/ There ain't much there.

Good news is, I'm pretty sure that as of about 5 minutes ago I've got something working -- which is to say, I got to a Gnome desktop using the NX client on my Windows machine. So although it's definitely not totally working, it's not too terribly broken either.

I'm kind of tired right now, so I don't want to go through the whole procedure, especially since I don't remember 2/3 of it. However, there are clearly a couple interested parties. So what I would appreciate is if I can get one or three adventurous souls in an IRC channel tomorrow to whack together a howto. From there, someone who actually knows what they're doing can make an ebuild out of all the lovely hackery.

Reply or PM if you're interested.

-Heschi

----------

## Trebiani

i'm interested in a working solution. C/C++ and hacking ebuilds is not "my thing". i can help with java  :Smile: 

----------

## Heschi

Works for me. All I need is someone with a clean machine to go through the steps so that I know I'm not forgetting anything. No serious programming skills required, just some simple shell scripting edits. Should be easy enough. We can meet around 3pm my time (EDT), if that's all right with you.

----------

## Heschi

OK, I'm on #gentoo-nx on FreeNode and will be for a while.

----------

## Heschi

Howto here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1469066

----------

